# Canon video advice



## mooreb (Dec 19, 2011)

I am searching for a video camera that will show a significant increase in quality and capability over my Canon Vixia HF S21. I am considering the Canon 5D mostly for it's video quality however am concerned about the 10 min limit for overheating and lack of autofocus. I don't know how much time it takes too cool down following the 10 min. The others I am considering are Canon XH-A1S and XH-A1. I'm also looking for key specifications I should focus on to differentiate between the cameras. I use the video camera on a tripod mostly for close-up video of shoulders and face but occasionally do some panoramic video without the tripod. If I spend a significant amount of money on a new video camera, I would like to ensure it shows a significant difference in quality. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.


----------



## Policar (Dec 19, 2011)

Objectively the quality will be worse. Worse resolution, worse skew, etc. The low light performance (with an appropriate lens) will be much better but that's canceled out to some extend by such shallow depth of field that you really need to stop down a lot at times. You will have vastly more flexibility in terms of "look." The camera allows for (but certainly doesn't guarantee) a very cinematic image.

The 5DII is not a video camera. It's a still camera that happens to have a video mode. That video mode requires close to the same kind of attention you'd pay to a red camera or a film camera in that you have to pick lenses (which can be very expensive) carefully, you have to pull focus manually (often requiring that you hire a focus puller and set marks), and the automatic functionality is useless. And even then you've got to deal with aliasing, skew, difficulty monitoring the image, etc.

The ten minute limit is not about overheating but it's put there to avoid EU tariffs on video cameras. The camera can overheat, but it's rare. Put an ice pack on it for a while and you should be good.

What do you want to record? Sports? Family events? Music videos? Short films? Advertisements? If you're looking for a "film look" at the expense of potential production hassles the 5D might be the ticket. You can get AMAZING looking images from it, though it's slower to use for "off the cuff" footage. It's a very cool camera for a cinematic look, good enough that it's used as a b camera or crash cam in larger movies and it's used in some high-end commercials as the main camera (so is the 7d). But be prepared to light and shoot like a cinematographer or it might be a frustrating ordeal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 5D MK II, there is no 10 minute overheat limit. I think you are confusing it with the Sony DSLR's, and they seem to have licked that on their latest.

A HDDSLR is just the barebones core of a cinema system, while a pro level camcorder will already have some of the features you will want.

No AF during shooting means you can AF before you shoot, or stop briefly and AF, there are some electronic focus pullers that allow you to preset focus poiints to match your position marks. Otherwise, its manual. A remote monitor for the focus puller would be a requirement.

Audio is not to pro standards, external mike and recorder recommended, no time code means that clapper board is impotant A DSLR is not designed to be handheld with arms stretched out in front of you while watching the LCD, some sort of a rig is needed, there are a whole industry created for accessories, so figure to pay a lot more for accessories than for the camera body.

You really have to need that shallow depth of field and low light sensitivity to switch from a pro camcorder to a DSLR. There are many who have the time and skills to work around the limitations, but look at the newest generations of camcorders, they have larger sensors, and may be more what you are thinking of.

Rent or borrow a DSLR and try it. Edit the video, that is a learning experience as well.


----------



## leGreve (Dec 19, 2011)

Stop thinking about the 5D and start looking at video cameras. I don't want to list all the reasons since they've already been mentioned. However I will state that coming from 5D to an FS100 Im never going back to 5D quality or lack thereof.
Theres absolutely no incentive anymore to use the D series for video unless you're an indie filmer that have no goals of moving beyond that point or if you're just doing family fun.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 21, 2011)

mooreb said:


> I am searching for a video camera that will show a significant increase in quality and capability over my Canon Vixia HF S21. I am considering the Canon 5D mostly for it's video quality however am concerned about the 10 min limit for overheating and lack of autofocus. I don't know how much time it takes too cool down following the 10 min. The others I am considering are Canon XH-A1S and XH-A1. I'm also looking for key specifications I should focus on to differentiate between the cameras. I use the video camera on a tripod mostly for close-up video of shoulders and face but occasionally do some panoramic video without the tripod. If I spend a significant amount of money on a new video camera, I would like to ensure it shows a significant difference in quality. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.



_Canon XH-A1s 3CCD HDV Camcorder - 3 1/3" Native 16:9 CCDs at 1440 x 1080 (Interlaced)_

Interlaced? For almost a $2500 video camera? I don't know if that's a good thing. That technology is really dated by a couple of years now. As far as I am able to determine, neither of these video cameras you have mentioned can't do 1080p but only 1080i. Am I missing something here about the Xh-A1 which costs $900 more than that the Xh-A1s and only does 1080i?


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 21, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a 5D MK II, there is no 10 minute overheat limit. I think you are confusing it with the Sony DSLR's, and they seem to have licked that on their latest.



I've seen a T1i overheat, exposure went out of wack. Also, having used the Canon HF G10, I can tell you even that camcorder starts to heat up after about an hour or so of constantly shooting and I was using this inside a 50 degree environment which should've kept it cool but didn't. I had to power down the camcorder for 15 minutes so I could begin shooting again.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 21, 2011)

mooreb said:


> I am considering the Canon 5D mostly for it's video quality however am concerned about the 10 min limit for overheating and lack of autofocus. I don't know how much time it takes too cool down following the 10 min.



Just to let you know, the 5D doesn't heat up after 10 minutes of filming unless you're filming under a desert sun where the environment is already heating up the camera as you use it. You may be confusing the 12 minute limitation of the camera as it goes into an automatic shutdown mode if you're shooting continuously. Obviously a DSLR is not the device you should be using for a prolonged unbroken interview. 

Watch Shane Hurlbuts #2 video, he talks about the sensor on the DSLR heating up, but you may not like his solution of purchasing multiple DSLR's. 

http://www.video.bhphotovideo.com/index.jsp?fr_chl=21a75f44fa098827d21f1a1521be845b28981b01


----------



## PaperTiger (Dec 21, 2011)

The 12 minute limit is a FAT32 limitation, not an overheating limitation. I'll often run my 5D and/or 7D right up to 12 minutes then just start it again. Final Cut Pro has a plugin that uses the date code on the files as timecode to sync multiple files.

That being said, aside from the depth of field, DSLRs are a nightmare for video. The Sony F3 is amazing. The FS100/VG20 are cool. 

Honestly, I'm not super impressed with the video cameras Canon is offering these days. I was really looking for the C300 to be more of a competition for the FS100 or Panasonic AF100.

I don't mind the XF300. It records to CF and I've got a metric tonne of those. But it's just a run-of-the-mill mid-pro video camera. Not going to wow anybody.

The best way to find something you like is to rent it. Talk to the people at a shop that sells pro video. They're often willing to rent you the equipment, then recoup the cost if you buy from them. Wheel and deal with these guys. They're often happy to make concessions to keep pros coming back.


----------

